# Wire wool for glass?



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

I recently heard a tip (on a semi-frivolous car podcast) to use 0000-grade wire wool (very fine) to remove mineral marks and stubborn grime from glass, even the front windscreen. Is this something accepted as a cleaning method for car glass?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds very extreme and rather risky! Never had glass so bad that a decent glass cleaner or APC wouldn't cope with. You also can clay glass to remove bonded contaminants. Get a G3 clay mitt from Halfords, that will sort mucky glass out.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip - I didn't think of that!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I screamed when I saw the topic title!
Yes, as above, I use a G3 Clay Mitt with shampoo - brilliant!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Clay bar works well


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It may be better to consider something specific for the task. 3M make a cerium oxide glass polishing compound which I used to remove the mineral marks on my glass shower enclosure.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I've got a Matt arc area on my screen from a careless previous owner who let the blade run down. Can it ever be buffed up I've tried jewelers rouge but did nothing. Bugs me


----------

